# Diagnostic tool for Bentley



## initiala4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Anybody know where I can get one?? Looking for something that is similiar to Vag-Com
TIA!


----------



## tradgickmagick (Mar 12, 2008)

umm there is software online somewhere. you would have to find it and download it onto a laptop. its not expensive at all it actually may be free. but you have to spend a pretty penny on the cable that adapts from your laptop to the OBDII port


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Diagnostic tool for Bentley (initiala4)*

Use VAG-COM, it is already set up for the Bentley Continental GT and the Bentley Continental Flying Spur. Those two vehicles are almost identical to the Volkswagen Phaeton (meaning, they use the same part number controllers). The only exception that I am aware of is the controller for the spoiler on the Continental GT, but that uses the same controller as the spoiler on the back of the New Beetle.
VAG-COM recognizes the controllers by their part number, not by the model of car that they are installed on.
Michael


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Diagnostic tool for Bentley (PanEuropean)*

Does anyone else find it extremely funny that some hoodie-wearing MK4-driving emo-esque kid could stop to help a guy with a broken down Bentley?
I'm picturing a man, mid-50s, screaming at his cell phone about a damned dash light in a starbucks parking lot. Then said kid overhears it, pulls a lap-top out of the hatch of his bagged golf and proceeds to download the code, pull up vortex for coding to ignore a certain module, and adapts the throttle body.
And as far as payment, the kid just asks for a rack of PBR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

